# Greenscape seeder



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a greenscape seeder? I have read as much as I can find online about them. They look like they might just be the thing I need for this new land Iam buying. I was looking to see if someone had used them first hand. Iam looking for a seeder that can seed grass/hay seed on a no till situation. Also beable to seed larger grains like oats barley rye etc. I want a seeder that does not cost too much and can get the job done. Older seed drills around here are a lot of money and they are all really old. I dont want to buy something that was around when my dad was a kid for $2000 to $4000 dollars. If Iam going to do that I might as well keep my old drill I have, but it is not zero till, which I want cause this new land has some light soil.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have used a Greenscape 600 conservation seeder. My local co op rents out one and I have used it a couple of times. It's OK....it is kind of lightly built, which is not a good thing for a rental because of some of the numbskulls that rent things. If one was to take care of it and service it when it needed a repair it would probably be fine. And I would probably seed about 20% heavier due to some seed not making as good soil contact as I would like for Orchard grass(larger seeds). It seems to do small seeds just fine, so I would not go heavier on those. It definitely beats broadcasting as far as solid coverage goes. It is not a Brillion Sure Stand Seeder, but it would be ALOT cheaper.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I have both a Brillion and Greenscape seeders and they both have their applications. The Brillion can't be beat for prepared seedbeds while the Greenscape is effective on rough unprepared ground. We have lots of rocky pastures that need periodic seeding of clover and grass. The Greenscape seeder does a good job with small seed such as legumes in all but the densest sod. It is more dependable filling in bare spots or areas where the growth has thinned. I also believe that it holds up well to rough conditions. However, I own mine and it is not an abused rental unit. I have used it to restore several horse pastures for customers who were very pleased with the results, but, I did the work my self and did not rent out the equipment.


----------

